# Pump Types Guide - Find the right pump for the job



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2013)

Pump Types Guide - Find the right pump for the job


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2013)

زى الفل


----------



## ibrahim1hj (7 أبريل 2013)

رائع .. و فل على رأي الأخ المعلم زانيتي .. يعطيك العافية


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> زى الفل



فل انت ياياسمين


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2013)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> رائع .. و فل على رأي الأخ المعلم زانيتي .. يعطيك العافية



بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed mech (9 أبريل 2013)

ايه الموضوع اللى مفيهوش ملفات pdf ده يا بشمهندس
هو فى مندى من غير لحم :2: 

http://lacountyfirefighters.org/images/shared/Apparatus_Operator/1B_2_1_Types_Fire Pumps.pdf​


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> ايه الموضوع اللى مفيهوش ملفات pdf ده يا بشمهندس
> هو فى مندى من غير لحم :2:
> 
> http://lacountyfirefighters.org/images/shared/Apparatus_Operator/1B_2_1_Types_Fire Pumps.pdf​



كدا المندي احلو يا حلو


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2013)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك الخير كله


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



وجزاك الله خيري الدنيا والآخرة


----------

